# Uncle Bob AWOL



## RJJ (Jun 3, 2010)

Has any one heard from Uncle Bob? It has been qiute some time since he has been on the BB. This is not like him. I know he left his job and was headed back to Texas, but it has been a while.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah, I know he was moving, but really............been quite a while. And hadn't he finally drug himself into the 21st century and bought a laptop with wireless capabilities? Makes you wonder.....


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 4, 2010)

Haven't heard from him.


----------



## pwood (Jun 4, 2010)

ub call home!


----------



## packsaddle (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I found him.


----------



## peach (Jun 5, 2010)

probably golfing... or world poker championship...  without his signature hat, I don't know if the mugshot is him or not, pack.


----------



## conarb (Jun 5, 2010)

I gave him a call, the fishing wasn't very good down in Texas, so he back fishing in some of his old "holes" around Norman Oklahoma. 

I asked him to come on and say hello, but I guess his "new friends" are more interesting than us old friends.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks to all of my friends here. Sorry, for not posting sooner.

I've rented an apartment in Norman, Oklahoma and am spending some time thinking about where I've been and what is next in my life. Nothing to worry about; but, I am taking time off from everything for a while.

I've been everywhere and done everything; accomplished my life goals; and not sure what to do next.

Ya'll mean a lot to me; again, I apologize for not posting.

Be good to yourselves,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad to hear you are fine and all is well!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 6, 2010)

UB,



Thanks for letting us know you’re alive and well.  Maybe it’s time to start those books/memoirs you mentioned on the old forum.  I would buy it.  Take your time and maintain your health since that’s what’s really important in addition to being Boomer fan.


----------



## ewenme (Jun 7, 2010)

Uncle Bob: Have you seen Idaho yet? The only state in the lower 48 I haven't seen yet is North Dakota. Also need to see Hawaii and Alaska. I've been thinking about writing a sit-com: "The Building Department" with all the characters that cross the thresh hold it might outlast MASH!  Oh well. Be good to yourself. Remember: the purpose of life is the expansion of happiness!


----------



## pwood (Jun 7, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Thanks to all of my friends here. Sorry, for not posting sooner.I've rented an apartment in Norman, Oklahoma and am spending some time thinking about where I've been and what is next in my life. Nothing to worry about; but, I am taking time off from everything for a while.
> 
> I've been everywhere and done everything; accomplished my life goals; and not sure what to do next.
> 
> ...


----------



## FredK (Jun 7, 2010)

ewenme said:
			
		

> .... I've been thinking about writing a sit-com: "The Building Department" with all the characters that cross the thresh hold it might outlast MASH!  ......


May have a few to add to the mix, ewenme.

Glad your enjoying life, UB.


----------



## Mule (Jun 8, 2010)

UB, glad you are enjoying yourself. Catch one of those Oklahoma yellow cats and cook that sucker!

Be careful....don't put your thang in a place you can't take it out off!


----------



## pwood (Jun 8, 2010)

Mule said:
			
		

> UB, glad you are enjoying yourself. Catch one of those Oklahoma yellow cats and cook that sucker!Be careful....don't put your thang in a place you can't take it out off!


mule,

  are you talking about "noodling" here? i hear that is a texas pastime:mrgreen:


----------



## Mule (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep! Man....that's a crazy sport!! For those that don't know what noodling is that's where you use your hands to reach in and grab a catfish laying back in a hole........

Images of Noodling


----------



## jpranch (Jun 9, 2010)

UB, Wishing you the very best. Good to hear from you. As for me ( for anybody who...) bigest project I have ever worked on. One would be blessed if once in a career had a project like this. More to come after the 25th....


----------



## conarb (Jun 25, 2010)

I found a picture of Uncle Bob taking life easy:






​


----------



## RJJ (Jun 26, 2010)

He must have bleached his hair!


----------



## conarb (Jun 26, 2010)

No, he shaved his head, the girls like that.  What I can't figure out is that he appears to be paying more attention to the fish than business at hand, he must be getting old, or maybe she's just there to clean the fish?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 26, 2010)

Well kudos for him and personally, I like the shaved head    at least he can get her to go out on the boat with him.


----------



## peach (Jun 27, 2010)

Golf, Bob, Golf... If you're bored, let me know.. have I got a deal for you!  (3rd career wise)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 28, 2010)

Peach,

I sent you a PM. Sounds interesting.

Bob


----------



## peach (Jun 29, 2010)

Could use a REALLY GOOD plumbing inspector.... send me a resume!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 30, 2010)

Go for it UB, maybe you can get Capitol Hill in shape while your out east


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 30, 2010)

Uncle Bob,

I agree with FM William Burns!   "Go for it!"       The peach is a nice lady and

dcinspector [ formerly known as "selectric"  ] gives her the ' thumbs up '  as

someone to work for and with.

Also, maybe you can actually get a lot of the poo-poo cleaned up and out of

Washington D.C.   It's rather full up there!     You know you wanna try...  

P.S.  Welcome back to the Codes Forum!     We miss your input!

.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, I found something to fill this hole with.  5 PM on the Fourth of July; and it's raining tadpoles and bullfrogs here in Norman, Oklahoma.  That means they won't be starting any fires here today.

Happy Fourth ya'll,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, I can't stand it any longer. Everybody puts up pictures and says "This is Uncle Bob".

WELL, THIS IS UNCLE BOB;





Uncle Bob


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 13, 2010)

I like your hat Uncle Bob.


----------



## jim baird (Jul 13, 2010)

When UB gets done cleaning up at the poker table he needs to get down to the Gulf and give BP a hand.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea, glad you put up the photo again.  I was forgetting what you looked like and that boat/fishing picture looked like we were brothers


----------

